# Night Fright



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike had his first night fright  I forgot to turn on his night light  at myself. I usually turn it on first before I cover him. 
And my cat Sugar decided to go look at him and gave him a night fright. My Mom heard the cage rattling and got my Dad to come down, since she thought someone was in our kitchen. He lost all of his tail and a couple wing feathers and broke a blood feather. There is some blood on his wing side. I think he pulled it himself though. Since there was no blood on the bottom of the cage. I put down paper towel so I can see if he starts to bleed again. Will his blood feather just grow out again? He seems to be ok, since he is talking some this morning. My parents did not check him though. And I did not find out until about 7:30 and it happened around midnight. I think I might buy him a baby monitor.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

A baby monitor is a great idea if he's not near you. Seems that all our babies are going through their share of nightfrights. If he is molting, feathers are lost more easier and that's probably why he was able to pull the blood feather on his own too. The thing with feathers is one you pull it, another one follows right after within a week or two you'll see a new pin coming in. Glad he's ok so far.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam home from work, and my Mom says he was talking and playing I think he will be fine  Iam so relived


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That's good. It's pretty scary to see them thrashing around the cage like they've gone MAD. Ziggy is the last to calm down when it's happened here..


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys had another night fright a couple of nights ago - i think we've all jinxed ourselves!  I'm glad Spike is ok now though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear Spike is ok, poor guy, we all seem to be going through our share of nightfrights lately it seems like one after the other


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

*fingers crossed for Dooby*

So pleased Spike is ok.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

i know what its like my two had one about month ago ash is growing her fights back but knocked them all out plus some tail fathers korri lost just one


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is playing now, but he has been having yellow pee. Do you think it is just from the stress. He is now 80 grams from 83 I guess that is not a big change.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> He is now 80 grams from 83 I guess that is not a big change.


Did you weigh him at the same time of day as when he was 83g? If i weigh mine in the middle of the day rather than in the evening that can make a 2-3g difference.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

No I did not, that is probably why. But why the yellow pee? I don't think he could have fatty liver diease. He is not over weight. I must just be paroniod


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Has he eaten anything yellow? Egg, carrot, capsicum, yellow fruits?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He eats ecotricion http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?familyID=12804 It has dried carrots in it, could that make the liquid part of his pee yellow? I thought that the liquid part should always be clear


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Occasionally the liquid part will have a coloured tinge to it, as long as it doesn't last long (more than a day max.) i don't worry about it, and it seems to clear up on it's own.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, thanks I hope it will. I guess Iam just over protective  good thing I don't have any children


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Ok, thanks I hope it will. I guess Iam just over protective  good thing I don't have any children


I'm super worried whenever anything is a little off with any of my fids too.  I think it's normal .... right??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I'm super worried whenever anything is a little off with any of my fids too.  I think it's normal .... right??



I sure hope so... so am I.


----------

